# smelly golden



## icanhelp (Dec 14, 2006)

my dog smells bad i dont want to take him to the groomers ,i took him last month and if i do give him one myself it he just smells like wet dog.What to do?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

You can give your dog a bath yourself and then after your dog drys he shouldnt smell like wet dog anymore.

Do you use a dog shampoo?


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Give your dog a bath. Have you been combing him? Goldens can get matted/knotted up if they aren't groomed regularly and the knots/mats can hold nasty smells in...so you might want to check for that. There are many shampoos out there for dogs...so find a scent you like and get to work. My personal favorite is Honeysuckle Hound by Pet Aromatics. It smells so good that I'd like to use it for myself


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Let me say that owning a Golden is an honer and privalge. Owning a Clean Golden is a rarity. They by nature seem to get dirty. Mine gets baths regularly mostly b/c I show but also b/c she goes with me to a nursing home and I really do not want to take a dog in that smells like a horse which she normally does. She swims a lot so when she gets out of her pool and runs the yard (2 acers fenced for the dogs) she gets into things.

This is just something you will have to learn to live with. You will either have to get her groomed about ever 5-6 weeks just like you do with your hair and do the maintance just like you would with yours or learn to give her a bath your self. Abby (my Golden) loves baths and does not requier a collar or anything she just stands there in the yard as I wash her. Takes about 10 min. a few towls and I am done. Once she dries she gets a good brushing. 

You really do have to brush them regularrly. At lest 3-4 times a week. Abby gets brushed daily but again I show so it is something she needs to be very use to. However for the average dog 3-4 times a week is good. 

Or you could do the unthinkable like my cousin does. Take her to the groomer at the fist of the summer and have her saved, I really get after her for that as it really rouens their coat but she does not show and with 2 small kids and the dog like Abby always in the watter she "thinks" it is easyer. NOT.

Heidi


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

have you looked in his ears? goldens are a breed that is prone to ear infections, and it does tend to stink. take a look inside, if it is red, swollen, or has red/brown or yellow **** everywhere, then you will need to go to a vet for medication and good ear cleaning. 

if the ears are fine then ill just refer you to the top post. these dogs need daily brushing and rhoutine bathing, especially is they live outdoors and it is hot.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

You get your golden groomed? Ours really doesn't have anything that needs grooming. When she gets a mat we cut it out, but above and beyond that I can't remember ever taking her. We bath her at home and take her to the vet for her nails. I don't do nails. Did it once and my Spaniel bled all over me. That was enough for me never to try it again.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I hate to admit this but my goldens have not had formal baths in quite a while..... they just don't need it and they do stay clean.... 

I would give a good bath AND a blow dry..... to dry out the coat..... the undercoat of a golden can get quite musty if it is not drying completely like if you are living in a humid area. 

I WOULD NOT SHAVE ....it is your responsibility to keep your dog clean... so give her a bath..... a good down to the bones bath and give her a blow dry and then brush frequently and when she gets wet make sure she gets completely dry 

s


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Shalva said:


> when she gets wet make sure she gets completely dry
> 
> s



Would you please come to my house and explane to Abby the importance of being dry. She seems to think that the minit she is dry that she needs to jump back into her pool. Really makes it hard when I need to go somewhere.  

Heidi


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> Would you please come to my house and explane to Abby the importance of being dry. She seems to think that the minit she is dry that she needs to jump back into her pool. Really makes it hard when I need to go somewhere.
> 
> Heidi


ahhhh yes and that is exactly the reason we don't have pools open to pups and ponds available at all times. I would never have dry dogs.... 
we don't here, but we have property that has ponds and streams and my hsuband and I initially were thrilled for the dogs but now the plan is to fence them off from general use.... they can certainly swim when I will open the gate.... but it will not be a swimming free for all..... like are of the same mind as your abby.
and with 7 of them..... thats alot of wet dog.... 
s


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh yes I can amagine it would be nasty to say the least. This is the big reason I wanted the hunt lines in a Golden seems they tend to have less hair which she does so far I will see once she get older how much more hair she will have. The rest of the dogs do not like to swim but Abby sure does. Has ever since she was a whee tike.

Heidi


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> Oh yes I can amagine it would be nasty to say the least. This is the big reason I wanted the hunt lines in a Golden seems they tend to have less hair which she does so far I will see once she get older how much more hair she will have. The rest of the dogs do not like to swim but Abby sure does. Has ever since she was a whee tike.
> 
> Heidi


I dont think it is just hunt lines.... I know that there are many of us that are breeding for more moderate goldens.... even more moderate show goldens.... goldens are not supposed to have so much hair that they get stuck to bushes..... they are supposed to be a moderate hunting retriever but so many breeders have gotten a bit carried away and so many of the dogs are so overdone.... they could never hunt.... its really to bad... this breed split.... its soemthing that we are working hard to prevent in flat coats


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

I am glade someone it as I like some hair but I have always had hunting dogs and this is my first that will not strickly be a hunter she will be shown too and I like some hair but man when I showed Libby in a reg. AKC show there was also a sanctioned b match so I took Abby and the Goldens at that show just where not my idea of what a Golden should be. Some where so small and had more hair then body. One lady had a pup 2 months older then Abby and she said Abby was huge and incomparison to her she is but she is only 22" tall and 53lbs at 8 months. So right where she should be.

Go figure.

Heidi


----------

